# Recent creative drivers..



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 20, 2011)

Do they have a modular install like the auzentech drivers?







I'm thinking of going to a Titanium HD but if creative still has that shitty all or nothing install method I'll pass. I have to reinstall these drivers too often cause of that lost card bug to put up with having to go into the cp and uninstalling all the extra crap it didn't prompt me for.


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 20, 2011)

As far as I know.... if you install off the CD and do a custom installation, you should be able to choose which items you want to have installed.

I have had about 3 X-Fi cards and in my experience, the drivers are shit..... and all the "hardware" features that make the cards what they are, are broken in Vista/Win7 and have to use software emulation to bring it back.

Now for a HTPC sound card, the Creative and Auzentech are amazing.  

Last I checked, the new X-Fi drivers both for the Titanium HD and Titanium are still RC drivers... 

I am currently using an ASUS Xense and have had no problems with this card at all.  Small drivers, no bloat, and just works.  How it should be


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

It uses the updater that they have been using for years. Best thing to do is install the drivers and once it gets to the auto-update part hit cancel.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah  with the updater that comes up you can select what you want it to download/install. 

I just choose the latest Drivers/Dolby/DTS Packs/Alchemy and then screw the rest.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 20, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah  with the updater that comes up you can select what you want it to download/install.
> 
> I just choose the latest Drivers/Dolby/DTS Packs/Alchemy and then screw the rest.



So you can pick and choose shit now? Before I was on a mod driver based directly on creative's driver that had the old one at a time popup thing but I went to auzen's latest and was pleasantly surprised to see that option for custom installation. If I can get it for the Titanium HD then I'm changing cards. I've never had a more pleasant time with sound drivers than I've had with the auzentech pack.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

just to confirm, you can install what you want. but not that that is something new or a qualitative jump, as far as I remember I have always installed 'as i like' (without midi, without creative mediaplayer, etc.)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 20, 2011)

I couldn't. I could only click cancel as the individual installers came up going all the way back to my fatality. And for some reason it didn't prompt for everything. If you're saying you get a custom install menu with the check boxes then that's exactly what I'm after.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know, I usually throw the cd away and download everything from their web, and of course I get all separated (and now liveupdate). I remember maybe with the SB Live 5.1 using the CD it installed all, not sure.

But I would remember and be angy, because I hate to install non necessary software.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I switched over and was pretty disappointed. No custom installation options. Maybe if I used the CD but who would use the CD? You always use the latest drivers from the internet... which are oddly all pieced out on Creative's site. You can't download it all in a bundle. Doesn't make any sense. I can't use one of Daniel_K's support packs either since they don't support the HD, not that I'd get a custom installation option with that either. Seems the shittiness of Creative's drivers has nothing to do with the individual drivers and everything to do with their bizarre disorganization.


----------

